# Water for Elephants based on the novel by Sara Gruen



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

A veterinary student abandons his studies after his parents are killed and joins a traveling circus as their vet. Set in the 1930s.

Very happy that my only favorite romance novel is getting the big screen treatment and even more happier that:



> Cast
> Christoph Waltz	... 	August Rosenbluth



Christoph Waltz is playing August. :33

Wait...wait one minute.






What is this?





No.




NO.




NOOOOOOO!!!!!!




> Robert Pattinson	... 	Jacob Jankowski
> 
> Reese Witherspoon	... 	Marlena Rosenbluth





Film is released in 2011.


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2010)

omg christoper waltz  he's going to be so good in this!

but wtf as pattinson as the lead?   x9000

i'm very interested in following the developments of this film.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2010)

Yea, Christoph Waltz will be the bright spot of this movie.


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2010)

as a horrible horrible animal and wife beater


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2010)

True. 

But still, he's an awesome man. I wouldn't mind der humpink him. :ho


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2010)

reese is an interesting choice.  same for twilight guy. i suppose i didn't think of the protagonist as him


----------



## Ema Skye (May 30, 2010)

I honestly don't know how I feel about this film, I 'm just going to wait until a trailer comes out to make my judgement.

August was my favorite character in the book actually


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2010)

Marlena was my favorite, but with Reese playing her? Engh.


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2010)

not to make it a book talk, but when you see august's life crumble apart within minutes, it's like damn. what would I do in that situation?

i appreciated the book when it'd go from the senior home and then to his past, and i hope the movie would at least continue that instead of a straight narration through


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2010)

Yea, I did like the non-linear structure. I hope they do it too.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 31, 2010)

lol old wrinkly RPattz :ho


----------



## Prendergast (May 31, 2010)

plays wrinkly robert


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2010)

Robert Pattinson. lolwat. 

I've never read the novel. 

Though I don't think it (Robert Pattinson) will help unless its (Novel) somthing to do with sparkly vampires.

Every movie Megan Fox has done after her Transformers 1 mega stardom hasn't exactly done well.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> plays wrinkly robert



DOHOHOHOHOHOHOH!


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 2, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Robert Pattinson. lolwat.
> 
> I've never read the novel.
> 
> ...



so where does megan fox come into play?


anyhoo,

pics from the set:


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2010)

I really don't hate RobPatzz. I hate terrible character Edward.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

The main character is supposed to have red hair.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 2, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> so where does megan fox come into play?


I was thinking Robert Pattinson = Male version of Megan Fox.

something like that.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 2, 2010)

oh and how they both can't act for shit?



the Benzini bros. sign is making me excited


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to see a photo of Reese in her costume. I hope her chin doesn't look humongous in this movie.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 2, 2010)

don't think it's possible.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

Why the hell was Reese chosen? She's a shit actress. There's plenty of more talented and more pretty girls out there.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 10, 2010)

do i spy our favorite?


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2010)

Christoph, so sexy.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2010)

lol his outfit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw some stupid bitch reading this book on an airplane a couple weeks back and was wondering what it was. Then I see this. Coincidence or cosmic forces telling me to see it?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2010)

rofl. it's a rather easy read to get into especially on a long ride or a long wait. i know i read half of it waiting for a ride at a coffee shop one afternoon. i believe i had pie with it. 

lol but it has gotta be hitsuzen. you should subscribe to this thread now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

The power cosmic compells me.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2010)

butter yet, you should go read it too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't read books. :taichou


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2010)

then it's awesome that the movie is coming out then 

pics are out. reese.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2010)

Ugh. Her chin. Disgusting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, Reese is in this movie? I always had a thing for her. I wish she'd put her chin between my legs.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2010)

“I might buy a small diaper for your chin, because it looks like a baby’s ass.” -glee

relevant to reese's chin


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

is this the sequel to _Beer for my horses_?


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2010)

They should have cut Reese's hair shorter, it doesn't look like a 1930s hair-do.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

elephants looove curls


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

apparently mr. waltz believes this will win robbie patties an oscar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait, 2011? Shit, the hype train is early on this one. I think this'll be more of a one-and-done movie.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

we'll make this hype foreva.

one-and-done like the dozen other movies about man and critter?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait, is this a bestiality film?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

if loving an elephant too much is illegal, then arrest this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Sign me up for this. Day one ticket buy. I will bring my poncho.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2010)

Water for Elephant - Set Photos of Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Eh', I'm still not happy about her casting.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 23, 2010)

but she's so adorable


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

But her chin scares me.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

a romance movie with Reese Witheredpoon?

bleh, sign me _out._


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> But her chin scares me.



i was sarcastic. it scares me too




RAGING BONER said:


> a romance movie with Reese Witheredpoon?
> 
> bleh, sign me _out._



lol witheredpoon :lol

she was pretty good in house bunny


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

^ except that wasn't her

Anna Farris is cuter and funnier...and no one takes a cumshot quite like her.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obsE6QtvwV8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ except that wasn't her
> 
> Anna Farris is cuter and funnier...and no one takes a cumshot quite like her.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obsE6QtvwV8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ except that wasn't her
> 
> Anna Farris is cuter and funnier...and no one takes a cumshot quite like her.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obsE6QtvwV8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



lol i get blondes mixed up a lot. i guess she's better.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

it's our favorite gal caught in the moment!


----------



## illmatic (Jul 5, 2010)

Water for Elephant - Set Photos of Robert Pattinson and Reese Witherspoon


----------



## illmatic (Dec 17, 2010)

Trailer is out.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

looks magical to me. 
Doesn't look that great though


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Dec 18, 2010)

I haven't read the book..but from the trailer the movie seems interesting


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm already going to say it: the book is better.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61zwmdf-vPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

